# James Sire



## Presbyrino (Mar 15, 2005)

Greetings,

Has anyone here read any works by James Sire? If so, what was your opinion of his work. I really like the titles of his works:

Why Should Anyone Believe Anything at All
Discipleship of the Mind: Learning to Love God in the Ways We Think 
Naming the Elephant: Worldview As a Concept 
Habits of the Mind: Intellectual Life As a Christian Calling 
How to Read Slowly

I read his book Universe Next Door and I thought it was a good book.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 15, 2005)

I have his book _scripture twisting: 20 ways the cults misread the bible_. excellent work.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2005)

Sire is good but I find that when I read him he stops just short of delivering the "kill shot." Don't get me wrong--Habits of the Mind was a good book, if read critically. Sire leans more to the Reformed side than say Moreland or somebody.


----------



## Scott (Mar 16, 2005)

I have read a couple of things by him and would highly recommend them.

[1] Chris Chrisman Goes to College. Fictional story of a Christian college freshman at a secualr university. He faces numerous alternate worldviews and the apologetic implications are weaved into the story. Very well done.

[2]The Universe Next Door. Great, non-technical, into to various worldviews.


----------

